# Fragrance Labeling



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

I am wondering what everyone puts on their soap labels as their fragrance ingredients? Do you just put "lavender fragrance oil" or do you get more in depth? Is there a rule about labeling fragrance ingredients? How do I find these rules? Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it's a fragrance oil, I put "fragrance." If it's an essential oil, I'll list it. Soap, legally, is required to have only the weight and place of manufacture listed on it, assuming that you are just calling it soap and treating it like soap (ie, it gets you clean) and not talking about ingredients (if you mention one, you are supposed to list them all). But most people anticipate seeing what the ingredients are, so many people list them, even if it's not required.

Some people say, "Well, I'm not required to list the ingredients, but I want to, and since it's not required, I'm going to put "shea butter" first since I think that will sell my soap, even though there are only 2 oz of shea butter in my entire recipe that totals 10 pounds of stuff." Now, as Vicki will tell you, there are no label police, but again, technically speaking, if you list the ingredients at all, you are supposed to list them properly. And putting shea butter first will make people think that shea butter is the main ingredient, so, even if you aren't worried about the non-existent label police, that is deceptive and not, IMO, a good way to do business.

If you are making any sort of cosmetic claims (ie, moisturizing, etc), then ingredients are technically required, listed in order from what there is the most of to what there is the least of. The "official" way to list fragrance (even if it's an essential oil) is "fragrance," though it might be a good idea to put parentheses after that and list the specific EOs, in case someone has an allergy.

Some helpful links: 
http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/productandingredientsafety/ProductInformation/ucm115449.htm
http://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/guidancecomplianceregulatoryinformation/ucm074201.htm


----------



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool! Thanks! Does this go for colorants as well? Do I have to list them? Can I just say "color". I guess if I call it "goat milk soap" then I am saying an ingredient and need to list all the other ingredients, eh? Interesting stuff...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a good resource: http://www.mariegale.com/category/soap-and-cosmetic-labeling/ If you look at the right side, she has a book you can order that goes through everything in excruciating detail.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I always list the color's source...such as "natural mica colorant", skin-safe colorant, spirulina, or whatever else I add for color, etc. If it's something considered a beneficial, like spirulina or charcoal, I will most certainly list it by it's known name for added label appeal. People that buy your soaps really do read the labels, and adding all the ingredients, in proper order, gives loyal customers a sense of trust which will keep them coming back.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I didn't think mica's were natural. That the mica is natural, but the colorant they use to color the mica is not. ??


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Some of them are natural, at least, but not all. I was looking at the TKB Trading website...the micas have ingredients listed for them. For example, the "soft blue-violet" mica has listed as ingredients, Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride, and Ultramarines. The "Queen Kathryn," which is a bright pinkish-red, has Mica and Iron Oxide. OTOH, a mica listed as "Cancerian Heat," which is this really neat looking dark pink, has Black #2 in it (along with a lot of other natural things like copper powder and iron oxide) which is NOT a natural colorant. I looked at a fair number of them, and most of what I looked at looked like they were strictly natural colorants, though not exclusively mica (ie, iron oxides, ultramarines, titanium dioxide, etc) and you couldn't really guess whether they would have artificial colors in them just by how wild a color they were. So I guess it really depends on the mica you are using.


----------

